# New Member from Colorado



## P40NUT (Sep 16, 2010)

Just returned from Pearl Harbor. Went to the Pacific Aviation Museum on Ford Island, saw some of the old warbirds, flew in the flight simulator and now I have the fever again for the old planes.


----------



## hub (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome

You never get rid of the fever it's always lurking there somewhere 

Mike


----------



## seesul (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic8)
Pearl Harbor? That must have been a trip! Wanna go there as well...one day!
Any pics to be posted?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 17, 2010)

G'day P40Nut, welcome from Aussie, nice to have join us.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2010)

G'day mate welcome to the forum.....


----------



## jhuckle (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello. I was new a few days ago!

P40Nut? How much?


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome P40Nut... Looks like there is an increasing number of Coloradoans...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England. The prescribed treatment for aerofever is suggested as a weekly inhalation of Avgas fumes, followed by exposure to the roar of a V-12, preferably as often as possible. If this doesn't work, then regular visits to war bird shows are suggested. It's recommended that tissues are carried to counter the drooling .......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Geedee (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to the family


----------



## imalko (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## P40NUT (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Here are a few pics of the Pacific Aviation Museums collection of WWII aircraft. (Sorry about the quality of the pics, I'm not much of a photgrapher.)


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2010)

The pics look OK, but are too big for the forum. Could you re-size them to around 800 x 600 px ?
See the notes at the top of the forum contents page , under 'Image Dimensions', for guidance.


----------



## P40NUT (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry,

Didn't realize the pics were so big. I have fixed them.


----------



## Torch (Sep 18, 2010)

Wellcome from a fellow Coloraden...........


----------



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy the place. 

Was in Pearl Harbor in Aug. 1967, but they wouldn't let us off the ship.
Just paused for four hours to re-fuel, then headed to SDiego.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome !

TO


----------



## magnu (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome aboard, from another P-40 fan


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 21, 2010)

Love the P40 shot, thanks man  BTW welcome from The Netherlands


----------



## jhuckle (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's some sound to go with the photos.

Curtiss P-40 Aircraft Sound Recordings

James


----------

